# Health insurance



## mcdonald55 (Jul 15, 2021)

Can anyone advise as to the best accident and health care insurance.
Thanks


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

mcdonald55 said:


> Can anyone advise as to the best accident and health care insurance.
> Thanks


Pacific Cross seams well regarded. Another company called I believe Pacific Prime give a range of quotes from different providers.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Does anybody use the VA system there? What are the requirements to use them? I read where most places don't use VA.

art


----------



## mcdonald55 (Jul 15, 2021)

Thanks I'll check them out


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> Does anybody use the VA system there? What are the requirements to use them? I read where most places don't use VA.
> 
> art


I believe the VA only treat service connected.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum mcdonald55.
I suppose it really depends on personal wants and needs, age verses health cover and the bottom dollar. I looked into health cover here over many years and decided for my personal needs simply pay Philhealth P 17K a year and if I die? I die and saved a lot of money in the interim years for my heirs and if I don't die then I have plenty of funds to cover major medical/hospital bills in the bank instead of paying leeches every year.

OMO and each to their own.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

